# Glooooria divinaaaa (pics)



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are the most recent pics of my steed, recent upgrades are Avid BB7 Brakes with 8 inch rotor, Marzocchi 66 SL, Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5.





































:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

It looks awesome...

Great pics too!!! :thumbsup:

Congrats, Tacu!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Looking good, young Padawan... Looking good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

66 = Porn


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: Felicidades Tac! 

Esa cleta luce ruda a mas no poder... que tal el poder de los Avid BB7

BB7 Rulessss!!!!! auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!:rockon: 

nuevamente felicidades... que stem y handlebar ... tienes?

cuentanos que tal la tijera...???  


esa cleta si rockea!:eekster:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Cool, reminds me of when I was young :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Cool, reminds me of when I was young :thumbsup:


Wait till you see mine :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Que diferente se ve tu bici, quedó de pelos.
Como la sientes ahora que cambio mucho la geometría, ya la usaste en la pista de 4x?
Como dice el Rucky: que buenos frenos  
Felicidades!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Wait till you see mine :eekster: :eekster:


Yep, the pics dont show but its on a slight uphill, its a bit less chopper really. 545 Chimpira is twice as chopper though 

66 SL = Da Shitznitz, EXTREAMLY PLUSH.. just ask Ritopc!!! Very linear travel, very very very plush and comfortable, I love it and wouldnt trade it for anything 

My stem and handlebar are stock from the Chimpira, they are generic but I now love the rise and width of the handlebars!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Quick question: weren't 4x bikes suposed to run very little suspension (4") due to more stiffness and steeper angles? Or are you doing more DJ stuff? I'm too old to try any of them but just curious.

Anyway, nice bike. That fork is sick.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Que diferente se ve tu bici, quedó de pelos.
> Como la sientes ahora que cambio mucho la geometría, ya la usaste en la pista de 4x?
> Como dice el Rucky: que buenos frenos
> Felicidades!!!


 Pues no se el, pero yo apenas note la diferencia en geometria bajando. No se si es porque nuestras otras suspensiones eran unas cacotas, pero yo senti que la geometria mejoró en todos los sentidos excepto de subida (subiendo si es medio una j*da ).
Hasta en curvas me cuesta mucho menos trabajo porque la suspension no se anda flexando...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Quick question: weren't 4x bikes suposed to run very little suspension (4") due to more stiffness and steeper angles? Or are you doing more DJ stuff? I'm too old to try any of them but just curious.
> 
> Anyway, nice bike. That fork is sick.


Yo le doy mas al DH que al 4x, no esta tan mal en el 4x porque se queda super pegada pero si entro a una competencia de 4x si la bajaria a 140mm y le cerraria la compresion.

En cuanto a angulo de bajada esta mucho mejor y mas controlable, al principio tenia problemas dando curvas porque estaba muy suave la suspension y se sumia y asi se me dificultaba.. le meti un poco de precarga y ya esta mucho mejor.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Quick question: weren't 4x bikes suposed to run very little suspension (4") due to more stiffness and steeper angles? Or are you doing more DJ stuff? I'm too old to try any of them but just curious.
> 
> Anyway, nice bike. That fork is sick.


Actually, the Yakuza line is for FR. Ironhorse doesnt have a 4x/dj line right now. Dont know why...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Pues no se el, pero yo apenas note la diferencia en geometria bajando. No se si es porque nuestras otras suspensiones eran unas cacotas.


En marcha, las Marzocchi andan mas "bajitas" que otras suspensiones y compensan un poco lo altas que son.

A eso añadele que las otras eran unas cacotas que no se podian regular y andaban tiesas para su peso y el resultado es que asi, la Marzocchi no es en realidad tan "alta" en marcha.

Incluso, al principio (lo digo por experiencia propia) se siente que andan excesivamente suaves y te saca de onda como la suspe se hunde al entrar (y sostener) una curva... pero es cosa de acostumbrarse. La tijera gana en traccion yendo "suave". Se nota mas en terreno suelto o en mojado. Por supuesto, YMMV.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, tengo como 50mm de sag asi que la baja a 120mm  y se mueve como loca absorbe todo y te permite pasar por donde te de la gana


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, the pics dont show but its on a slight uphill, its a bit less chopper really. 545 Chimpira is twice as chopper though
> 
> 66 SL = Da Shitznitz, EXTREAMLY PLUSH.. just ask Ritopc!!! Very linear travel, very very very plush and comfortable, I love it and wouldnt trade it for anything
> 
> My stem and handlebar are stock from the Chimpira, they are generic but I now love the rise and width of the handlebars!


Plush as a DH fork, and extremely linear as well... maybe that's the reason for being so plush. It flattens out everything; in terms on small bump sensitivity it beats the rc2x by far. I wonder what Chad did on that fork.

Not sure how it will perfom on the big hit stuff, but if it doesnt buttom out on Tacu with the current settings, it is no doubt an awesome fork. I guess increasing the buttom out on the fork may make it loose that sweet plusness.

mm.. today i was reading on marzocchi's "works" on the 66rc2x and looks sweet, its like a push service to your fork.... wannna try it 

uhhh.. gota love the maxxis aestethics, let us know how it performs


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Not sure how it will perfom on the big hit stuff, but if it doesnt buttom out on Tacu with the current settings, it is no doubt an awesome fork. I guess increasing the buttom out on the fork may make it loose that sweet plusness.


From the reports that I have read... the bottom out control is only that.. it doesn't affect the fork's stroke until the end.... making it an even better


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> From the reports that I have read... the bottom out control is only that.. it doesn't affect the fork's stroke until the end.... making it an even better


Well... when we were playing with the PAR pressure, increasing it made the fork feel pretty sticky from the beggining :skep:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well... when we were playing with the PAR pressure, increasing it made the fork feel pretty sticky from the beggining :skep:


Good to know... as I said...this is from what I read... I haven't had any hands on experience with a PAR-equipped Zocchi... wouldn't mind though... maybe I will go back to Zocchi after getting bored from RS forks :devil:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Good to know... as I said...this is from what I read... I haven't had any hands on experience with a PAR-equipped Zocchi... wouldn't mind though... maybe I will go back to Zocchi after getting bored from RS forks :devil:


Yeah, maybe we were doing it wrong. Maybe if you compensate the higher PAR by lowering the preload, it will feel less sticky and more progressive...


----------

